# Bob Sikes Fishing Pier



## Black bear (Oct 18, 2020)

I will be in Pensacola this weekend. I am seeking information on fishing Bob Sikes Fishing Pier. I am wondering if it is still open and places to park and if the North or South side is better for fishing? Thanks to all who reply and hoping everyone has a happy and safe Thanksgiving.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are staying in Pensacola plan on a couple of hours drive to get to the Bob Sikes Pier.
If you are staying on the beack just a few minutes. 
Park by the Grand Marlin.


----------



## Black bear (Oct 18, 2020)

Thank you very much. That is what I needed to know.


----------

